# Handlebar Bag Stabilizer?



## AppleYak (Aug 17, 2006)

I've been thinking of fabricating something to help stabilize my handlebar bag / roll. The problem is that my bag basically rests on my shifter and brake cables and it bounces around a lot unless I cinch it down to the headset a lot. It then just basically rubs the paint off the headset.

I was thinking of basically using one aero bar (or maybe both) but pointing the bar in the downward direction to sort of act as a stabilizing bar or rack to more firmly attach to. The arm rest pads would obviously not be used.

I found this image that someone tried as a prototype. Its WAY too high and I'm thinking something more downward angled but still acting as a buffer between the bag and the bike.

https://teamcrank.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/2013-04-20-12-23-40.jpg

Anyone else done something similar or have ideas?


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

if you run flat bars you could use a cheap set of bar ends on the inside of the controls, I used to run a set there just for a different hand position, I would occasionally hang a 6 pack cooler bag on them when commuting

pointing them towards the ground would provide a backstop of sorts which I think is what you're getting at


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

I alternate between a compression sack and a revelate sweet roll for the front. Both have some movement and if it is causing any issues I normally just tighten a strap around the whole thing and the handlebars to hold it tight. It does press against the cables but I have never noticed any issues from this (cables get pushed up toward the handlebar).

Using aero bars or bar ends might work as it would allow the bag to be held away from the front of the bike a little. You could also try a Jones H bar H-BAR. A guy I rode with had one, and his revelate bag had two extra mounts so it was held really stable and away from the cables.


----------



## rooze (Oct 22, 2014)

I just bought a RD Sweetroll and I'm disappointed in the fact that they pretty much leave you high and dry with respect to mounting it to the bike. They have a Youtube vid but it only shows them adding the foam pads....even their main product images show the bag hanging from a set of bars without a bike anywhere to be seen!

I wrote to them asking where they expect the rear attachment to go, and received a reply saying "Try going lower around the lower headset race where the frame meets the fork."

I don't think so. It's going to rub the crap out of my carbon frame/fork, plus it's going to impact steering too.

Anyway, I went to the hardware store today and bought one of those paint roller brushes. I'm going to cut a 3" section and attach it to the back of the sweetroll inside the actual piece that's supposed to tag to the headset. That will space it off the frame a bit and help preserve the carbon frame.

Obviously that's just a starting point.

Next up I need to figure out how to attach it to my other bike, a 16 Warbird. Same set of problems as the Beargrease.

I should send the bag back really, 'cos I'm just not happy with it and the bloody thing was over $100 !

Moan and whinge over. Sorry.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

OUTPOST HANDLEBAR ROLL


----------



## AKCheesehead (Apr 30, 2008)

rooze said:


> I just bought a RD Sweetroll and I'm disappointed in the fact that they pretty much leave you high and dry with respect to mounting it to the bike. They have a Youtube vid but it only shows them adding the foam pads....even their main product images show the bag hanging from a set of bars without a bike anywhere to be seen!
> 
> I wrote to them asking where they expect the rear attachment to go, and received a reply saying "Try going lower around the lower headset race where the frame meets the fork."
> 
> ...


You could always just a longer strap, but I have never had and rubbing issues with the strap, it doesn't affect steering... I've got 1000's of miles on both my sweet roll and harness without issue... just takes a little tinkering to figure out how best to mount it to each bike.


----------



## iforgotmename (Jul 21, 2009)

I use some high density packing foam between the bag (sweetroll) and headtube and it works well when tightened.

You could also mount a second stem and mount the bag there, I do that with my ortlieb bag with no problems. It also gives me the full bar for hand positions (drop bars)


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

To relieve some pressure off the cables and stabilize my Revelate Harness, I use a cheap accessory strap threaded through the middle buckle attachment point and running back over my stem, similar to the concept big_papa linked but in a much smaller configuration.


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

I made a bag bumper in the form of a small headset spacer made from ~1/8" aluminum and a bolted on a piece of angle alumimum. Works well.


----------



## AppleYak (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Some really great ideas here that I'll have to try out. I recently went on a long ride where my bag pushed too hard on my fork's remote lockout hose and it came off. It really sucked because my fork (SID) defaults to the locked out position when the hose comes off. It made for a very rough ride for the rest of the trip. I don't want to go through this again and that's the reason I'm looking for alternatives.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

If you are worried about paint wearing off, or carbon damage - put some helicopter or Revelate tape over the affected areas. And try to pry or pull off your head badge. I have an imprint of the Salsa logo into my harness.

If you are having issues with handling / bouncing - then you can try altering the positions / etc. But to be worried about paint on a backpacking rig has always seemed odd to me, unless you can damage the frame (carbon, etc.)

When mounted on a Jones Loop you can use 4 points to mount, and the 5th to the frame / headset is optional.

Krampus Cockpit by mbeganyi, on Flickr

When mounted to a flat bat you can space the bag off the bar with the foam spacers, and cinch up tight to the headset with the rear strap.

I tried some of these ideas you have when rolling on my Fargo and using an old custom harness from Revelate. 
Tubing, PVC pipe, etc. It all made for a more miserable experience, as they would loosen up and then things would go sideways.
I also got a really short stem, mounted it under the main stem, and put a piece of thick plastic on it to act as a stop. That worked really well, but in the end I didn't really need it.

I finally routed the cables in such a way that it all worked. Took some patience and trial and error.

This is something I use on my road / light touring rig to keep a bar bag pushed out a bit:









Its from Minoura. Might work for you.


----------



## RiverDuck (Jun 10, 2005)

*I use non stretch Spectra cord*















I use non stretch Spectra cord to hold my light weight OR 15 Liter Durable Dry Sack off my cables and Head Tube. The Black tube in the Mt Bike photo is 1" poly tubing.


----------



## AppleYak (Aug 17, 2006)

Just stumbled onto this option. Looks like if you zip tied the part that goes over the bars, it would make a somewhat sturdy buffer between the bag and cables, etc. Its also easily removable. I think I would use aluminum with a little extra thickness.

Handlebar bag with DIY removable support

Another one...
Crankbased: DIY Handlebar Bag and Support Rack


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

AppleYak said:


> Just stumbled onto this option. Looks like if you zip tied the part that goes over the bars, it would make a somewhat sturdy buffer between the bag and cables, etc. Its also easily removable. I think I would use aluminum with a little extra thickness.
> 
> Handlebar bag with DIY removable support
> 
> ...


Yup - those basic designs would work well. Personally I'd use straps either around the bag & head tube or around the support & head tube to keep it all from bouncing. If you're concerned about straps abrading the head tube paint you can protect the affected areas with leading edge or polyurethane tape. Or adhesive-backed patches of the 'loop' (fuzzy) half of velcro.


----------

